# SB Badges Available??



## Kroll (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving guys,well the paint and the badges of the SB has seen better days and I was wondering if anyone has purchase or tried to purchase any of these from SB?If so, did you need smelling sause afterwards?Instead of me trying to do a bad restoration on these badges I sure would like to find a source for these.Thanks for any directions to links or ideals on how you handle this----kroll


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 29, 2013)

Some of the badges are available on ebay. There is one guy who manufactures quality re pops. They are not the stamped with raised letters type like the originals but very nice painted plates. I used them on my lathe restore and they where a nice finishing touch. Some guys Painted the smaller badges that are not available and then just scraped the paint off the raised letters. I just used a fine wire wheel to clean mine up and did not paint them. I have a thread on my restore here that shows the new tags and what I did with the old tags. The work I have seen from other members to restore their tags is great work but a little beyond my artistic skills. LOL.


----------



## Kroll (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks Greg I did do a search using SBL Badges but nothing pop up,what do I need to look under?Thanks kroll


----------



## Pacer (Nov 29, 2013)

Kroll, they are more commonly called 'reproduction plates' and there seem to be several vendors ---

Here are some of the offerings on ebay...

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...+bend+heavy+10+name+plates&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 29, 2013)

The source pacer listed is who I purchased mine from, they are very good quality. I ordered everyone I could get and he saved me the shipping by packing them all in one padded envelope.


----------



## GK1918 (Nov 30, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> The source pacer listed is who I purchased mine from, they are very good quality. I ordered everyone I could get and he saved me the shipping by packing them all in one padded envelope.





Question, what did you do about the drive rivets   use the old ones? or use brass screws?
sam

I just ordered one!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 30, 2013)

GK1918 said:


> Question, what did you do about the drive rivets   use the old ones? or use brass screws?
> sam
> 
> I just ordered one!



I re used the drive rivets as they still fit tight. If they had loosened up and not fit tight anymore I would have used screws. I just wire wheeled the heads to clean them up a little and drove them back in.


----------



## Kroll (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks for the link to the badges and they will help the lathe look fantastic.Myself I order some of the drive rivits in stainless steel I think will work.


----------



## Pacer (Nov 30, 2013)

McMaster-Carr has the little drive - screws?, nails? --- dang, I cant remember the exact name of them. IIRC they come in 5/32 & 1/8? any how there are 2 sizes.

They are easy to remove undamaged if you can get on the back side and drive out with a punch. Course you cant always do that!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 30, 2013)

Another thing you can do to remove the screws is to cut a slot in the head with a dremel and a thin cut off disc. It makes it look like a screw head, then you can just back them out with a screw driver if you cant tap then out from the back side.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 30, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> The source pacer listed is who I purchased mine from, they are very good quality. I ordered everyone I could get and he saved me the shipping by packing them all in one padded envelope.



That is where I got mine.  99% original.  Really nice to replace my faded one!  I only purchased the threading/feed plate in the QCGB.



Bernie


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 30, 2013)

GK1918 said:


> Question, what did you do about the drive rivets   use the old ones? or use brass screws?
> sam
> 
> I just ordered one!



Someone had previously repaired my 10L, removed the rivets, and replaced them with screws.  I think these screws look just as nice as the rivets.  If you want me to take pics of them I am happy to.  It doesn't help you find them though! 



Bernie


----------



## george wilson (Nov 30, 2013)

I would not wire wheel the raised letter plates. It will sluff over the edges of the letters. They will lose their crisp ness.

You can buy those drive in "rivets" with spiral toothed shafts. I don't know what they are called. Noticed them in some catalog. Probably MSC.


----------

